# my football



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a quick picture from my phone of my 12 inch clown loach. he finally sat still in front of the glass so i was able to measure him!!! bottomless pit! looks like a football lol.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

That's crazy mike and my brother in law wants the loach.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!!!! But that aro is still my favourite! Just a beauty!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

nice ps3 remote.  jk awesome fish


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! How old is it?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ive been offered some crazy amount of cash for this guy! but still in my tank!

i got him at 10 inches i think a yr and a half ago and been power feeding him to his current 12 inches. ive had a few other 7-8 inch loach with him but he does not like to school with them and chases them away from his own corner. i eventually sold the rest and kept him solo. weird loach!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow ! Is there such thing as obesity in fish


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a big boy!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hes always quick to food lol. competes with my big aro and big dat.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> heres a quick picture from my phone of my 12 inch clown loach. he finally sat still in front of the glass so i was able to measure him!!! bottomless pit! looks like a football lol.


wow that is insane  you could probably fit most of my 23 CL's in there....hahahaha


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very fat CL !!!!
i love it, i hope mine can grow like this....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This may be a female they are rounder in the body according to the articles I've read. What a beauty!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

could be a female!?

heres a clearer pic with a 4 inch tall airstone!!!


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

awesome clown loach!!


----------

